# Cotton picker



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 26, 2018)

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/d/1970-schwinn-krate-cotton/6510059793.html.      Seems like a Good deal if original


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 27, 2018)

it sold within hours


----------

